# Help



## Cajun35235 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi thanks for letting me join. 
Name is Alex. 
I am being offered this pistol, but I feel that something is out of place. The gun is very clean and I took a bunch of photos please help me sort this out. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Cajun35235 (Jun 29, 2018)

My question is, is it a fake, Frankenstein’s or just the way this one was born. 
Thanks


----------

